# Price On 28 Bhs Minnesota



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

new to the forum. WOW, what a fantastic place to go for info. was sold on the '05 28 bhs even prior to visiting here. now just can't wait to get one home and use it. have read prices for this model from 17,000 - 20,000+. was wondering if anyone had found a dealer in MN or WI with good prices. THere are 2 dealers near me, one in Little falls, MN and one in shakopee, MN. the guy in little falls really got on my nerves with the high pressure sales pitch. I emailed the lakeshore RV dealer in MI. any other ideas?

also, have a '04 chevy 1500 5.3 4wd quad cab rated for 7500#. sounds like I should be able to pull this coach just fine, but some reassurance would be nice.

thanks in advance!!!!

scott


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Stapless,

I don't know if this is out of your area, but we just purchased our Outback 26RS from General RV Center in Wayland, MI (just south of Grand Rapids). They were very good with low pressure sales and they surprised us with a very good price due to the fact that they purchase so many from Keystone at one time.

Talk to Paul Barager at 800-792-9118. I even think I have some referral coupon left over that will give you a discount on the purchase. Let me know if you or anyone else is interested.









Bruce


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Scott, welcome to the Outbackers and glad you've found it helpful.

For price, I found that Lakeshore RV listed it for $16,995 they are located in Muskegon, MI.

The 1500 should be okay. Do you know your gear ratio? I towed my camper with my Avalanche 1500 with a 4.10 and it did okay power, but the soft rear end of the Av didn't help with the bounce and sway.


----------



## rives35 (Feb 1, 2005)

Scott,

Welcome to Outbackers. I just wanted to let you know that I just bought the 28BHS about a month ago. I took it on my first trip very soon after the purchase. I was traveling from Dallas to San Antonio (interstate, pretty flat terrain). My TV is a Chevrolet Z71 4.8L, 3.73. I didn't have any problem towing on my trip. However, be sure to get a very good sway control system. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

stapless said:


> new to the forum. WOW, what a fantastic place to go for info. was sold on the '05 28 bhs even prior to visiting here. now just can't wait to get one home and use it. have read prices for this model from 17,000 - 20,000+. was wondering if anyone had found a dealer in MN or WI with good prices. THere are 2 dealers near me, one in Little falls, MN and one in shakopee, MN. the guy in little falls really got on my nerves with the high pressure sales pitch. I emailed the lakeshore RV dealer in MI. any other ideas?
> 
> also, have a '04 chevy 1500 5.3 4wd quad cab rated for 7500#. sounds like I should be able to pull this coach just fine, but some reassurance would be nice.
> 
> ...


Hello, and welcome
We just puchased our 05 28 BHS and we love it. We pull with a chevy tahoe 5.3 L and 3:42 Ratio, but our Dodge 1500 performs much better 3:55/5.9. the Tahoe gets it done, but sometimes feels like the trailer is moving us around. I will say the BHS pulls great and very tolerant to the busses and tractor trailers on the highway. Do you have 3:72 or 4:11 axle ratio in your Chevy? I would say the 3;72 would perform better than my 3:42--looking to have it upgraded??? Good luck


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers !

We just ordered a 23 RS from General RV Center in Wixom MI. I believe it is the same outfit the runs the Grand Rapids store. The saleman treated us very well and we felt very comfortable working with him. From my converstaions with others that have purchased from General RV everyone seemed very please with the service.

Keith


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!

I believe there is an OUTBACK dealer in St. Cloud, MN also. I purchased from the same dealer out of the Fargo branch. No high pressure for me, but their service dept drives me crazy.


----------



## racermom (Feb 25, 2005)

stapless said:


> new to the forum.Â WOW, what a fantastic place to go for info.Â was sold on the '05 28 bhs even prior to visiting here.Â now just can't wait to get one home and use it.Â have read prices for this model from 17,000 - 20,000+.Â was wondering if anyone had found a dealer in MN or WI with good prices.Â THere are 2 dealers near me, one in Little falls, MN and one in shakopee, MN.Â the guy in little falls really got on my nerves with the high pressure sales pitch.Â I emailed the lakeshore RV dealer in MI.Â any other ideas?
> 
> also, have a '04 chevy 1500 5.3 4wd quad cab rated for 7500#.Â sounds like I should be able to pull this coach just fine, but some reassurance would be nice.
> 
> ...


i am also new to the forum, but as soon as i saw your question i had to reply. we live very close to you, and bought a 2002 outback 28bhs new from the little falls dealer in 2002. i could not stand the salesman either, but my husband talked me into buying there. we pulled ours with a f-150 for the first year, and pulled very easily. we have outgrown our 28bhs, so just ordered the 2005 31rq-s from the dealer in shakopee. they are much easier to deal with than the salesman at little falls, and also MUCH cheaper. good luck!


----------



## LAX25 (Feb 7, 2005)

stapless said:


> new to the forum. WOW, what a fantastic place to go for info. was sold on the '05 28 bhs even prior to visiting here. now just can't wait to get one home and use it. have read prices for this model from 17,000 - 20,000+. was wondering if anyone had found a dealer in MN or WI with good prices. THere are 2 dealers near me, one in Little falls, MN and one in shakopee, MN. the guy in little falls really got on my nerves with the high pressure sales pitch. I emailed the lakeshore RV dealer in MI. any other ideas?
> 
> also, have a '04 chevy 1500 5.3 4wd quad cab rated for 7500#. sounds like I should be able to pull this coach just fine, but some reassurance would be nice.
> 
> ...


Pettibone Resort and RV Sales in La Crosse, WI. sells Outbacks
http://www.pettiboneresort.com/
There is were we got your 2003 25 RSS

LAX25


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all the great tips!! my chevy has a 3.7 axle so sounds like it should pull ok. after checking around, I refuse to do business with that dealer in little falls. I've never had such an unpleasant buying experince in my life







. they played every trick in the dealer book except the one where they tell you 'better buy, somebody else is looking at that one'. very unhappy with the whole interaction. best price they would offer was 21,000. told them their web site quoted 20,200, and negotiated HARD to get 19,500. luckily, i had emailed various dealers around here based on all of your feedback. pleasureland in fargo emailed a quote of 17,750 and would have to order one. not sure if st cloud branch carries them or not. also, landey's in shakopee quoted a price of 18,200 with no negotiation, may be able to push that lower. the dealer in michigan sounds rock bottom for price, but might try to see if i can wiggle the prices here down a little further.

Once again, a huge THANK - YOU for the excellent advise!!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> I believe there is an OUTBACK dealer in St. Cloud, MN also. I purchased from the same dealer out of the Fargo branch. No high pressure for me, but their service dept drives me crazy.
> [snapback]24934[/snapback]​


I know st cloud carries some keystone lines, not sure about outback. ?what kind of problems with service dept? (if you don't mind my asking).

scott


----------

